
Consider Adding a Filter to Your Randomly Generated CAPTCHAs - staunch
http://img341.imageshack.us/img341/8034/feedburnerhp1.jpg
======
whacked_new
Email verification? Email verification is no filter! If you use an activation
email, there really isn't a need for a captcha. Captchas are useful because
users don't need to leave the current website, check their email, activate it,
and come back -- they would have lost their thought inertia at that point,
assuming they arrived at the verification step because they wanted to do
something useful with whatever application. If I am missing the point, do
explain; I fail to see something to consider to add from that picture. That
captcha is also terribly breakable.

~~~
staunch
To clarify, that was a popup to subscribe for email delivery of an RSS feed
via Feedburner. I suppose they put the CAPTCHA in place in hopes of lowering
the ability to abuse that feature for flooding.

